# Considering buying a pontoon



## BridgerM

It doesn't look like we (brother and I) will be buying a boat this year. So, i was thinking the next best thing is a pontoon. I have a float tube that i've only used a handful of times in many years. I didn't like sitting that low in the water. I'm considering selling the tube and accessories to upgrade to a pontoon.

How many of you float a toon vs tube? And what are the more important features to consider when looking to buy?


----------



## DallanC

Bought an entry level 'toon last year and between me, my wife and my 12 year old it got ALOT of use over the summer. We had a ball with it and I'm actually starting to look for a 2nd one for this coming summer. I went with the entry level Creek Company 'toon that Cabelas carries for $199. Its the basic model but it was well built. Going up in price just adds features like trolling motor plate, more flotation cells, longer, better materials etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## BridgerM

If I use it enough and don't see a boat in the next season or two, I would like to add a trolling motor. 

Do you have any complaints with the model you have? How comfy is the seat after a few hours? How wet do you get on say, a calm day?

Thanks for the input


----------



## Grandpa D

I use waist high waders with my pontoon.
The water usually doesn't go higher than my knees.

The electric motor is a nice addition but a little frustrating getting it registered with the State.
I use the toon and tube about 50/50.
When access to the water is difficult, the tube is my choice to pack in.


----------



## orvis1

Sold my boat years ago and have not looked back. Best purchase I have made changes the way I fish. Look at Dave Scadden's website or visit him at the show in March.


----------



## GaryFish

Once I used a pontoon, I never used my float tubes again. In fact, I sold them. 

I have two pontoons. The biggest suggestion I would have would be to make sure it is made of PVC instead of the denier nylon. It is more durable and will hold up much better over time. If I were to buy one right now, I think the best value is the 8 foot boat at Sportsmans, with the Sportsman's label. Well built, PVC pontoons, good oars, and well built frame. Walmart carries a couple of cheaper boats, but the biggest downside of those are the oars are really cheap. Sams and Costco carry an 8 foot boat each summer. I have one of those - it has PVC on the bottoms of the toons, an nylon on the tops. The frames are good, but I like the all PVC toons on my Streamer XL more. But the boats they sell at Sams and Costco are good value as well. 

As for the seat, one of my toons has a padded seat, one not. Both are pretty comfy, but my bad back sure does better in the padded seat. 

As for getting wet, it all depends on how you propel it. If you kick with fins while you fish, your butt will get wet. If all you do is row on still water, only your feet will get wet. With a trolling motor, plan on getting your feet wet. the mention of using waist high waders is solid.


----------



## wyogoob

+1 on Dave Scadden's pontoons


----------



## wshiwsfshn

You guys that get a wet butt should consider a pedestal mod. I added one to my sportsman 9, and have been caught in 3 foot waves and never got wet, and I use hip waders.


----------



## skeet4l

I have a 10 ft toon with the high pedestal seat, no need for waders just calf/knee high's. I'll throw a pic in when I get time to put it together.


----------



## DallanC

BridgerM said:


> Do you have any complaints with the model you have? How comfy is the seat after a few hours? How wet do you get on say, a calm day?
> 
> Thanks for the input


No complaints, never gotten wet, seat is confortable. It does sit lower in the water due to its short length, but on the flip side its only 40lbs and is really easy to carry around. I've thought about adding a 2x4" spacer to raise the seat up a tad more, but as I've yet to get wet with it, it hasnt been a priority.

Here are pictures of mine and a review I did on it:

http://www.utahsportsmen.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=56

-DallanC


----------



## high rise tackle

Dave and Bruce are good friends of mine. Definitely spend the extra money and get one of Dave's boats


----------



## 50cal

I have two fish cat panthers and love them. I also have a fat cat tube. The only reason I am hanging on to the float tube is for those times you pack into the small mountain lakes. As for getting wet, not a problem. In fact, in the summer months, I dont wear my waders, just my wading socks and boots.


----------



## Lawdog

Was at a Costco today and they have put out their pontoon. Classic accesories brand real nice for 299. Looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## madonafly

high rise tackle said:


> Dave and Bruce are good friends of mine. Definitely spend the extra money and get one of Dave's boats


I agree with this comment totally, but who is Bruce?

You guys that get a wet rear...get a real pontoon. You should be out of the water totally. If you are not, you are causing drag and the pontoon will not float as smooth.

I also say, use an air gauge. Seriously, like the tires on your car, it makes a difference if one has more air.

I agree with a good outer coating and Nylon may not rot but the seams will. However, the new NFO are a cloth....but a very good cloth (heart valve material)
I also say Urethane over Vinyl. It can hold more air increasing the pay load too. Less effected by Temp and altitude. Bladderless even better as you don't have to worry about sand getting in and zippers.

The bad thing about adding a elevated seat is you loose the fin power. It is a PONTOON folks. The nice thing is being able to use your fins to hold a place in the wind or move very slowly. There is no Keel on pontoons so trying to steer with a motor is not a great idea. It can be done, but you have to be really moving. Which by the way, it is much easier on the battery to have the motor PULL you than push. Easy fix by removing the bold on the motor head and turning it so the handle is facing the prop.
I use a Gas, and an electric on my pontoon and NEVER go without oars or fins. Legally you should have an oar on at all times, I think.

FINS are the plus to Pontoons and Tubes, otherwise a Kayak makes more sense.

I have been using a motor for over 25 years. Even had one on my doughnut. One day at the DMV to license it is so worth it. But remember to put the numbers and decals they assign to your boat on the SIDES just like a regular boat, not on an oar or frame. They are getting wise to this, as it is a motor boat once you put that motor (gas or electric) on.

In closing, choose wisely as that is your life out there. You don't need to wear the PFD but you need one within reach. Also, don't skimp too much to save a buck, again it is your life and your gear.


----------



## GaryFish

> You guys that get a wet rear...get a real pontoon. You should be out of the water totally. If you are not, you are causing drag and the pontoon will not float as smooth.


The wet rear, at least for me, comes from kicking with the fins. Occasionally water will splash up on my rear. Rear end is well out of the water, but water does splash up now and then. With the motor or oars, it isn't a problem.


----------



## madonafly

Really, you must really be kicking or using short fins. Even on my Assault my rear never gets wet, and it is a low rider.


----------



## 50cal

Just wondering reasons for all the good hype about the scadden boats??? I love my outcast boats. What are the pros and cons vs. the outcast? Just need to know if I need to change brands!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madonafly

50cal said:


> Just wondering reasons for all the good hype about the scadden boats??? I love my outcast boats. What are the pros and cons vs. the outcast? Just need to know if I need to change brands!!!!!!!!!!


No beef with Outcast but Dave Scadden was the head designer. You can see that in some of Outcast new boats like the Commander. Here is the Escalade made back in 2000 
http://www.west-fly-fishing.com/feature ... re_519.php
plus Dave designed the Super Fat Cat.
However, Outcast has all there boats smaller than 1200 made overseas now. NFO is still USA made, and no Vinyl line like the IR.

Plus they are wider with a bigger standing platform. Two sizes of rear decks which is awesome.

I will say, I have use the dual Pontoon for many years and switched to the U shape 6 years ago. There is such a dramatic difference. They are more buoyant and higher payload. More stable and they will not twist in a current or in the wind.

I don't work for them I just did a lot of research on Pontoons. Bucks Bags are another good choice, but like Outcast, they do have a Vinyl line so be sure and read.


----------



## orvis1

50cal said:


> Just wondering reasons for all the good hype about the scadden boats??? I love my outcast boats. What are the pros and cons vs. the outcast? Just need to know if I need to change brands!!!!!!!!!!


Come fishing with me this spring I will show you! I have an outcast only because it packs nicely for backpacking trips and I haven't wanted to splurge for the new scadden lightweight one. I bought my scadden now 4 years ago when I sold my boat and at the time wondered what I was doing pay so much for a float tube. Looking back money well spent love having oars when needed and they sit out of the water much better.


----------



## BridgerM

Thank you all for the input. Right now, I'm leaning to the classic accessories from costco and sportsmans 9 ft for 499, which would exceed my original budget limit. But I think it would be worth it. Does anyone know the weight of the outcast? Isn't listed on their site.


----------



## madonafly

Read the reviews of the boat you are looking at. They can tell you a lot.
Which Outcast you talking about?


----------



## cbassonafly

I bought the Costco one a few years ago... Needless to say I no longer own it. It came with a leak in one of the toons, and surprisingly they would not return it. I could never find the leak, it was super slow but allowed me to fish for a few hours. It was frustrating having to pump it up half way through the day though. I also felt that it was poorly constructed. It's super heavy as well, but I knew that going in... But that's my opinion of the Costco pontoon, not a big fan.


----------



## madonafly

The 9' Vinyl Sportsmans Warehouse Outcast
Name	Outcast Sportsmans Warehouse Outfitter 9 Ft Pontoon Boat
Description	Outcast Sportsman's Warehouse Outfitter 9 Ft Pontoon Boat - A perfect combo of size and performance makes this pontoon boat an all-around favorite of anglers. A great choice for a comfortable day of fishing on your favorite lake or stream.
Price	
Reg: $499.99
Item # 1022293
Color Green
Length 9'
Weight 65 lbs

The Classic Accessory is 71 to 77 lbs and one year warranty


----------



## BridgerM

cbassonafly said:


> I bought the Costco one a few years ago... Needless to say I no longer own it. It came with a leak in one of the toons, and surprisingly they would not return it. I could never find the leak, it was super slow but allowed me to fish for a few hours. It was frustrating having to pump it up half way through the day though. I also felt that it was poorly constructed. It's super heavy as well, but I knew that going in... But that's my opinion of the Costco pontoon, not a big fan.


I found that issue came up a lot in the reviews. The price is nice and it has cool features, but leaky bladders is not something I can look past. The more I hear/read the less of a deal it seems. Its a gamble i don't think i want to take. I want to focus on fishing not wondering if the toon will deflate. Thank you for confirming what I was already thinking.


----------



## BridgerM

madonafly said:


> The 9' Vinyl Sportsmans Warehouse Outcast
> Name	Outcast Sportsmans Warehouse Outfitter 9 Ft Pontoon Boat
> Description	Outcast Sportsman's Warehouse Outfitter 9 Ft Pontoon Boat - A perfect combo of size and performance makes this pontoon boat an all-around favorite of anglers. A great choice for a comfortable day of fishing on your favorite lake or stream.
> Price
> Reg: $499.99
> Item # 1022293
> Color Green
> Length 9'
> Weight 65 lbs
> 
> The Classic Accessory is 71 to 77 lbs and one year warranty


Thank you for finding that. I didn't see it on their site or any reviews. The few places i've seen it mentioned online there have been no complaints, at least none i remembered. It seems to be the best quality, in the 500 or less range, even if it is the least expensive with the outcast name.


----------



## BridgerM

After conversing with my brother who was planning to sell his car to buy a truck, we bought a 14ft aluminum boat/trailer. 82 Starcraft. great condition. So, pontoon is out. The cost of two nice toons w/motor would be in the $1000 range. We wanted a boat in the same range, so it works out. 

Thank you all for the input with toons. Glad i didn't make any rash decisions and buy an accessories from costco.


----------



## madonafly

Outstanding! You might still consider maybe tube. I have a 14' aluminum boat as well, but still sometimes like the stealth. Nice thing is you can haul to tube out to a nice little cove that you couldn't get to without a boat, climb in the tube and start catching.

See you on the water!


----------



## scott_rn

madonafly said:


> Outstanding! You might still consider maybe tube. I have a 14' aluminum boat as well, but still sometimes like the stealth. Nice thing is you can haul to tube out to a nice little cove that you couldn't get to without a boat, climb in the tube and start catching.
> 
> See you on the water!


I used to see people do that in montana every year - motor across the lake, drop anchor and fish from float tubes.

I am not completely sold on those scadden rafts, I hope that doesn't sound unpatriotic. I have two coworkers who bought the big two person assault, one had a hole in it second trip out and he sold it for 1/3 what he paid. The other has been happy with it, but I did a float in oregon last month and it felt a little too lightweight for big guys in big water. I usually float a 14 foot aire round raft, so my perception may be a little different. Scaddens stuff is probably fine for easy water, but I don't think I would take one of them in big, cold water.

I also have a canoe and a float tube, but don't fish out of them much because the raft works well where I am at.


----------



## madonafly

To each their own. The light weight frameless models are designed more for fishing and those types of water with one of the highest payload for their size.
You want white water, that is a different craft, but NFO has those as well check out the professional guide.
Problem is, people don't want to compare apples to apples. 
I have looked at Steelheaders as well. Nice big boats, but I float Class IV white water maybe once in a blue moon, but I fish a lot. Too much boat.
I like the XX and going on three years with no incident. Have seven friends that have jumped on the band wagon with a couple XXX in the mix. Three of these guys are BIG boys, and that was why they bought them.

Greatt thing is, there are tons of choices. Learning as much as you can about each is a plus.


----------



## kochanut

glad you got what you wanted. for the lurkers reading this ill add yet another vote for Scadden boats. We have 2 models now and are about to go to 3. My wife loves her Renegade. even in super windy conditions she has told me she has not once felt unsafe,m and had no problem getting back to the ramp even from all of the way across the lake. plenty of room for gear and a motor and room in the back for othings like a cooler as well, plus light enough even she can pick it up and carry it










I love my Avenger. What other boat can you mount the frame one way and add a gas motor on the back and electric in the front:










the standing platform and lean bar (i have a stripping apron on it now) are what sold me fo'sho:










and than flip the frame around to run river, and even add a second seat:










and you do not have to add a trailer unless you really want to:


----------



## madonafly

Two man boat under 40 lbs


----------

